# Parsippany PAL Slot Car Show



## rbrunne1

I see that the next Parsippany PAL Slot Car Show is scheduled for 11/22. Being new to the slot car show scene, is this show worth traveling from Albany, NY to attend?

How many vendors?

Is there much HO cars, track, etc?

Thanks,

Bob B.


----------



## tomhocars

It's worth attending. The show fills a gym with a few thousand cars.I think Hiram Durant is having a race .If was all arount excellent last tme. Tom Stumpf


----------



## sethndaddy

I drive 1-1/2 hours to this show pretty much regularly.
It's great.


----------



## Gary#8

rbrunne1 said:


> I see that the next Parsippany PAL Slot Car Show is scheduled for 11/22. Being new to the slot car show scene, is this show worth traveling from Albany, NY to attend?
> 
> How many vendors?
> 
> Is there much HO cars, track, etc?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob B.


Hi Bob, Where abouts in Albany? In Live in Colonie. I race with a couple of local guys on Wed. nights. You interested in racing at all? We used to have 4 guys and 3 tracks now were down to two guys and two tracks. Let me know Gary H. and Vince L.


----------



## rbrunne1

Gary#8 said:


> Hi Bob, Where abouts in Albany? In Live in Colonie. I race with a couple of local guys on Wed. nights. You interested in racing at all? We used to have 4 guys and 3 tracks now were down to two guys and two tracks. Let me know Gary H. and Vince L.


PM Sent


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm interested in going too if I can swing it. But my car is iffy about making the trip. Wat time are you guys planning on leaving? I might be able to hook up with you two and go for the ride.. I'll even pitch in for some of the gas!! Albany is about a 40 mile ride..


----------



## rbrunne1

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm interested in going too if I can swing it. But my car is iffy about making the trip. Wat time are you guys planning on leaving? I might be able to hook up with you two and go for the ride.. I'll even pitch in for some of the gas!! Albany is about a 40 mile ride..


PM Sent


----------



## rbrunne1

The poll results so far are 100% in favor of attending!


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's looking like I might be able to do this. I'll get back to you on Weds with a definite yes or no, Bob. I'll PM you and get the particulars Weds.. Joe


----------



## rbrunne1

Joe - sounds like a plan!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

This is a great show that I will be attending !
BTW any info onthe HO-Philly show's @ Ft.Washington ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## sethndaddy

we must let each other know what we're wearing to the show so we reckonize each other.


----------



## rbrunne1

sethndaddy said:


> we must let each other know what we're wearing to the show so we reckonize each other.


Maybe would should wear name tags with our HobbyTalk ID...


----------



## slotcarman12078

No need for a name tag for me.. I'll probably be the only freak who looks like Frank Zappa there!! :lol:


----------



## Dyno Dom

I could wear my black HT Racing team cap w/red, white & silver flames.


----------



## tomhocars

I'll be wearing my usual tuxedo and I think Bob will be wearing a chiffon pants suit.Tom


----------



## krazcustoms

I got a table! I'll probably be wearing a black 'Gap' hoodie. Don't expect customs, though (maybe a handful), I'm just trying to get rid of excess newer NASCAR, Vipers, Vettes, doubles, triples, etc.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

I will wear my "Don't touch my tools" black cap.



Neal:dude:


----------



## joeslotcar

I'll be there with tjets, afx, riggen, bauer, tyco-s, faller, atlas, resins, custom brass, junkyards, parts and more. I'll have a name tag with "Joe Saccomanno" on it.
See y'all there,
-Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078

Well, all I can say is I had a great time!!! I was a pleasure meeting Tom Stumpf, Bob Beers, Thunderjet Gene, Mike Vitale, Bob Brunne, Ed (sethanddaddy) Joe S. and Ray. I got about 3 hours sleep last night and was basically a zombie wandering around the show. I think I saw some of krazcustom's work on a table, but he was busy with sales and I was woozy from a lack of sleep. Neal, and Dom, I tried to looked for you guys, but I couldn't remember what I was looking for. :lol: Thanks for lunch, Ed, and the big bag of clix!!!! As usual, I ended up buying more bodies and the chassis deficit has again climbed higher!! I'm going to have a hard time deciding what gets toyed with first. I got a bunch of the 37 Ford kits to mess with, and I still want to try lighting one. I also got a beat up Aurora ice cream truck, so honda can box up those solid rivet chassis to send me!! The blue ice cream truck will be heading his way this Wednesday. What a cool day adventure!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

P.S. I was told to stash away a few $$$$ every week for the superbowl show on LI. I guess I better!! :lol:


----------



## wheelszk

Got left out again Nice meeting you Slotcarman :wave:


----------



## tomhocars

I met a few more slot car addicts from the chat room today.Yes Slotcarman looked tired and he doe look like Frank Zappa.It was the best show ever in Parsippany.Collectors and racers.Lot of new faces which is good.Hiram of course put on his usual great race,won by Dave Lockwood.Bob Beers and I sponsored an IROC race, with our new Corvettes, which was won by that eternal teen Henry Harnish.All around great day.Tom Stumpf


----------



## mr_aurora

*parsippany pictures please*

Hey Tommy, how about some pix of those ap vettes on the track
Bob


----------



## Dyno Dom

The Parsippany show is always good, glad to hear today's show was extra special. :thumbsup: 
I had hoped to attend, but there were other commitments for today.


----------



## afxcrazy

I had a great time at the show today. Added some super nice afx cars to the collection.
And a carrera GTO too.I met a few of the fellows on this board as well. I've been to this show for a few years now and it was one of the better ones. Now I'm starting to save for Bob's Super Bowl show. Hope to meet a few more of you guys there.


----------



## slotcarman12078

OOOOPS!!! Sorry Bill! Like I said, I was a zombie today!!! Forgot you and AFXcrazy!!! Sorry guys!! :freak:


----------



## sethndaddy

I been going to the PAL show for quit a few years, and despite the huge recession we're in , there was a huge showing of people.


----------



## tamiyatim

Are there gonna be any shows Thanksgiving weekend??


----------



## '65 Nova

.. send me an email and i can send photos from the show - i have a few...
[email protected]


----------



## rbrunne1

*Great Time....worth the drive!*

I had a great time at the show :thumbsup:

It was rewarding to see the faces behind some of the HobbyTalk Id's and meet people who share a commom passion :wave:


----------

